# 1 red male glofish+1 female zebra danio=



## 207lauras

We called him GM, not sure yet if it stands for Green Monster or Genetically Modified, could go either way! Regardless he is my favorite of all the babies. Looks like we have a solid 10 - 15 that are doing great. 1 green and then 1/2 red glofish and 1/2 zebra danio. 
Interesting though, some look like they have green stripes instead of blue and some of the red ones have bright blue stripes... cant take a really good pic to show you so will have to wait till they get bigger


----------



## COM

Wow. Those are really cool fry.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

yea they do look really cool, nice coloring, hope all goes well for them


----------



## Guest

cute lil guy! hope he grows up well!


----------



## 207lauras

*Awesome!!!!*

Unknown to me, these 2 fish had a little more hanky panky before I moved them to the 40 gallon and a few of the eggs/fry survived the excessive gravel vac I gave the 10 gallon before I moved the 1st batch of fry in and guess what......? I have 2 more full neon green ones!!!! 
SOOOOOoooooOOOOooo excited!!!!! 
Cant wait till all of them get big enough to go in the 40 gallon, the random color variations are gonna be AWESOME!!! Grow fry GROWWWWWWWW


----------



## Guest

got a pic of them?

cheers!


----------



## 207lauras

*Sad update...*

about 4 days ago one of my smaller green fry disappeared, I couldnt find a trace of him so I figured maybe one of the bigger ones gulped him up poor little guy wherever he is.
Then, this morning.....my pride and joy (my big green fry) was missing. I looked everywhere and finally opened up the filter and there he was....Poor guy, he couldnt have been in there for more than 12 hours but he must not have survived the trip Dont know how he manage to get sucked up. I took the nylon off because they are at the point where they dont physically look like they can fit through the intake slats. (After I found him a cut a piece of filter sponge and fit it around the intake so we dont have any more problems)

So I am down to one little green fry sprinkled in with the 5 red ones and 10 zebras. I hope I dont lose anymore 
On a positive note, one of my red ones has a yellow stripe, one has a green stripe and a bunch of my zebras have yellow/green tinted stripes as well. Cant wait till they are big enough to go into the 40 gallon. Grow fishies GROOOOOOWWWWWWWW!


----------



## jones57742

2l:

Congratulations on the successful hatching and raising to their current size!

It will be very interesting to view all of them in your photographs as they mature and hopefully some statistical significance can be ascertained.

TR


----------



## Kurtfr0

207lauras said:


> about 4 days ago one of my smaller green fry disappeared, I couldnt find a trace of him so I figured maybe one of the bigger ones gulped him up poor little guy wherever he is.
> Then, this morning.....my pride and joy (my big green fry) was missing. I looked everywhere and finally opened up the filter and there he was....Poor guy, he couldnt have been in there for more than 12 hours but he must not have survived the trip Dont know how he manage to get sucked up. I took the nylon off because they are at the point where they dont physically look like they can fit through the intake slats. (After I found him a cut a piece of filter sponge and fit it around the intake so we dont have any more problems)
> 
> So I am down to one little green fry sprinkled in with the 5 red ones and 10 zebras. I hope I dont lose anymore
> On a positive note, one of my red ones has a yellow stripe, one has a green stripe and a bunch of my zebras have yellow/green tinted stripes as well. Cant wait till they are big enough to go into the 40 gallon. Grow fishies GROOOOOOWWWWWWWW!


I have had that problem.. don't look like they will fit.. but they do.. Unless its a good 3-5 times the size of the hole.. don't try lol


----------



## Mew_chan

Thats cool


----------



## lohachata

just keep feeding them plecocaine...they will grow..


----------



## crazyfishlady

How did you breed the glo fish? Did it just happen naturally in your tank? I've heard of trying to identify the sexes and seperate them w/ one of those plastic tank dividers and then removing the divider and supposedly they breed. And to also put some marbles at the bottom so the eggs drop in between. I'm not sure how long to keep them seperated and if that even works. I would love to hear how someone w/ experience has accomplished it.


----------



## 207lauras

Hi CFL, they pretty much did it on their own... I didnt do anything to help them out at all! I guess with good water parameters and happy fish...they do what they want! My female danio has dropped eggs every month for about 3 months now. I have been told that once they find a mate, they keep that same mate, usually for life. So I guess I must have just gotten lucky that she likes my cherry glofish!
The males and female glofish are relatively easy to sex, just like danios the female is more rounded and the male is more torpedo shaped. 
You can probably find more on this forum if you are actively trying to breed them. I know that sometimes raising water temp and turning the lights on at certain times will sped things up. It is usually pretty easy to tell when she is ready to drop eggs... she starts chasing the male around like madwoman and then he gets all crazy and starts doing back flips off the side of the tank!


----------



## elvis332

woah niceeeeeee


----------



## SunshinePlaty

Neat! Those little guys looks so cool! Have the fry grown much? Did they gain any new colors or anything?


----------



## 207lauras

Yup, I ended up with 12, 3 of them pink with blue stripes and the rest regular danios. They are all in the 40 gallon with the rest of the fish. I have one that I named Wonky after it got sucked up the filter and the back became much more curved than before. I didnt think the little guy would make it, shredded a few fins but now its the biggest of the babies and turns out its not a boy because "she" is starting to look quite gravid!! Not sure if this is even possible, it seems too soon but i could be very wrong. I attached the least blurry pic I could get of one of the pink/blue danio/glofish. Pretty cool stuff~ Still a little bitter that I didnt end up with at least 1 green one though


----------



## lohachata

laura...go to k-mart and get one of them 25 or 30 gallon totes...(get a dark color)..... then get some dark gravel and some hornwort and anacharis...put the tub outside in a semi shaded spot..put the gravel in and frill it up...plant the anacharis and let the hornwort float...let it set for a week or 2...then add the danios...you will need to feed them for the first 2 or 3 weeks...then they can be pretty much on their own.
come fall; you should have bunches of them....and with brighter colors..


----------



## 207lauras

I dont know if I want bunches.... not many people around here have aquariums unfortunately, so no one to take them in and my man will KILL me if I get anymore aquariums  but I will keep that in mind, in case I get the itch to breed them!!


----------



## smark

Cool fry.............


----------

